# I have to quit going to Chinese restaurants



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Seen outside of a Chinese restaurant in Del City, I wouldn't lean against the wall when it was raining.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The Chinese restaurant I go to has no light bulbs working in the exhaust hood.. 

It is dark... sometimes I wonder what they are trying to hide..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

That ain't nothing. Chinese place around here has a neon tube that goes around the whole joint. It's lethal.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Some young guy probably installed it,and they are very frugal...:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The same restaurant took out the 80W tubes and put CFL lamps in the sign..

It looks ******ed.. but they seem to like it... :blink::blink:

WOW.. R E T A R D is a banned word...


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

RHWilks said:


> Seen outside of a Chinese restaurant in Del City, I wouldn't lean against the wall when it was raining.
> 
> View attachment 26938
> 
> ...


 Does it also have a B OR C rating:whistling2:


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I am not sure of the rating, I did walk all the way around the building looking for "live traps"


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/things-you-see-while-walking-46074/


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Chinese take out, Asian nail/salons, dirty fried chicken & gizzards joints - they are the worst for unsafe electrical work.

Every estimate Ive done for these places, (Amazingly!) they always bark at how high the price is. I dont know who these guys get to do their work, but it certainly shows. If the cheap guy in town is too high priced....well..your options are VERY limited.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

CL I am starting to think is where these guys come from who does this kid of work..No body carrying a Lic, would even attempt to do that.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The time may be now to start reporting violations to the local construction office! Encourages people to use licensed professionals. Helps our cause!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The #1 reason not to eat at Chinese restaurants is filth, 'cause a lot of them are just plain nasty. 

Was helping a friend w/ a 1200 pound cap ice machine at a Mexican restaurant, there was a chest freezer next to the ice machine bin that had a thawed chunk of meat sticking out it, the city I reside in has a State University campus & this restaurant was in the "student ghetto" I still wonder how many cases of food poisoning are blamed on the overconsumption of alcohol as this university is known for the students partying a lot. 


Since they used MC & boxes in the OP's photos, they did a high end hack job. :jester:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

RHWilks said:


> Seen outside of a Chinese restaurant in Del City, I wouldn't lean against the wall when it was raining.


And you didn't immediately repair it for free?!!!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you should pull their meter and hold it hostage until they allow you to fix this problem. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

RHWilks said:


> Seen outside of a Chinese restaurant in Del City, I wouldn't lean against the wall when it was raining.
> 
> View attachment 26938
> 
> ...


That, to me is not as bad as ordering the "creme of sum yung guy" at that place.


----------



## TQuade (Jan 22, 2010)

That lights a bug zapper when it rains


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Went out for Chinese tonight.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah that's not an exit, it's the door to their bedroom.


----------



## fortion (Jul 29, 2013)

You ought to report them....This is actually very dangerous...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Yeah that's not an exit.


It is now!:thumbsup:


----------

